
The cloud is going to move underwater - jiveturkey
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/satya-nadella-the-cloud-is-going-to-move-underwater/
======
oldgun
Wouldn't it be pretty hard to replace a hard drive or something? Is it really
worth the trouble for better cooling?

